# ED, bluetooth, alarm and tires



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon (and other knowledgable people):

Went to my local dealer, Peake, today to do a test drive of a 330cic and ask some questions about ED. The dealer told me (1) they won't negotiate price on ED; (2) the bluetooth option will not be available until September; and (3) the alarm on the convertible (which he said cost $500 incl. installation) had a motion sensor to protect the cockpit. He also didn't know anything about the facelift or the 330i HP.

I expected the "no negotiation" position and will just start talking with some of the dealers that others have recommended, but the rest of the information didn't sound quite right based on what I've been reading here (especially the bluetooth and alarm information). Could you comment?

Also, what is the expected length of SP tires... the salesman said 15k. Is this correct?
Thanks


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

15K is probably low balling it a bit for contisports. They last forver, once the sticky compound wears off.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BMW has been very quiet with regards to Bluetooth.
In other words, they probably have a substantial inventory
of CPT 8000 phones to move... 

:tsk: 

$500 for the alarm installation is par for the course
when paying retail. Our enthusiasts here at The 
'Fest would support a DIY install at a fraction of
that price. 

You could theoretically order the parts from Manny -
for the lowest you can find anywhere, and save yourself 
the labor.

I would actually call Manny in real time, though, because
he doesn't always respond to email inquiries in the
timeliest manner...


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon: thanks for responding.... 

I thought that the convertible alarm didn't have a motion sensor for the cockpit, at least the American version of the alarm... but the dealer said something different. What is your experience? I figure that I can purchase an alarm in Europe (with the sensor) and install it myself given what I have read on the fest....

Thanks

(I assume you agree regarding tires?)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *
> I thought that the convertible alarm didn't have a motion sensor for the cockpit, at least the American version of the alarm... but the dealer said something different. What is your experience? I figure that I can purchase an alarm in Europe (with the sensor) and install it myself given what I have read on the fest....
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I'm sorry - I missed the thrust of your question.

You are correct; the alarm for the convertible does not have
a motion detector...

I have 15K mi on my SP tires (Contis) and I would estimate
that I have about a "half-life" left. In other words, I expect
to get 30K out of them...

Michelin Pilots are softer rubber, and wear out much quicker.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks. I thought the US alarm did not have sensors. As for tires, I've been reading here about different models, and it looks like I would have a pretty good chance of getting Contis with the car. I'm currently driving ContiSports on my 325 and have been very pleased with them. They're not Michelins, but they're not half bad. Indicentally, my step-dad's 7 has Toyo's, and they're great, if you have any customers looking for new recommendations.


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

$500 for the alarm and installation....doesn't sound like the motion sensor is included.
You can order the Alarm Kit from Canada, WITH motion sensor, for about $600US ($1080CDN)...pricey! Then you have to do the install.
Here's a link to a previous post about this....
Cabriolet Alarm


----------

